

Benford's Law - speakofcolor
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benford%27s_law

======
ColinWright
[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28ben...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28benford%27s+law%29)

